# Killington Bike Park



## buellski (Aug 29, 2016)

Went to Killington Bike Park for the first time this past weekend with my son. One word: Wow! Just in terms of size and accessibility, I doubt anyone else in New England can compare. Even though Burke has the shuttle to the top, the gondola plus the availability of trails for mere mortals off the top of Killington Peak gives the edge to Killington in my book. The flow and jump trails also bear the mark of being built by real pros (Gravity Logic)...perfect berms and perfect jumps. My favorite trails were Snake Bite (tech and flow) and Blue Magic (jump trail). We parked at Snowshed and had lunch in the cafeteria there. Pretty typical ski area fare. The bike shop is well staffed and stocked. My son broke his derailleur on the first run of the day and the shop had it replaced in about 15 minutes. If you haven't been, it's definitely worth adding to your list of lift serviced bike parks. After seeing what Gravity Logic has built at Killington, I really want to get down to Thunder Mountain before the season ends.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Greetings from Killington Bike Park!

It's been a busy summer at the Bike Park but never too busy to get a few laps in—after all, we do have to test the product. We hope you’ve been finding the time to enjoy the park too.

All of us here at Killington are proud of the progress our crew has made this summer, opening Goat Skull and Sideshow Bob from top to bottom, as well as the first two-thirds of Black Magic. The final section of Black Magic will be complete in the next week or so, wrapping up trail expansion for this season—just in time to meet with Gravity Logic on next year’s expansion plans.  Stay tuned, we’ll have more info on next year’s new trails in the very near future.


----------



## buellski (Sep 7, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> just in time to meet with Gravity Logic on next year’s expansion plans



They keep this up, they're going to be Whistler East. I'm an hour from Highland and an hour and 15 from Killington. They're making it a lot tougher to stay in NH.


----------



## abc (Sep 20, 2016)

That's interesting to know. 

Back in the days when I did a lot of downhill mtn biking, I alternate between Mt Snow and Killington. Then when Highland came about, it took the wind of the sail of the VT mountains. For me, anyway. 

That was a while ago. Sounds like things changed quite a bit since. 

I'm not sure I'm getting back into downhill biking. But if I do, I'll have to check all them out again.


----------

